# Findlay Res



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen a few boats in the perch hotspots on No.2 and a lot more bank fisherman but haven't been able to get out there. Has anybody been doing any good?


----------



## luv2phish (May 28, 2010)

The perch bite is hit and miss.I think as the water temp comes down things will improve.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Surface temp 62 degrees yesterday with lots of wind. Saw some perch caught out around the bouy but only managed one white bass.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Is there a motor hsp limit on Findlay Res?


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes...I think it is 9.9


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

10 hp. on Res no.2 (the bigger one) and electric only on Res no.1. The best perch reports this year have been from No. 1.


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

How do most of you that fish Findlay Res, fish for the walleye in the fall? Trolling cranks, drifting, harnesses ?? I have only been on the res a couple of times, with out much luck. I like to crappie and walleye fish. Dont do a whole lot of perch.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Later in the fall after water temps have dipped into the low 50's, I throw jigs/w twister tails at night from shore. Slow hopping presentation. From the boat, I troll worm harnesses as slowly as possible as close to the shore as possible, right where the rocks start and the water begins to shallow up. During normal pool it's between 8 and 13 fow. The water is about 4 or 5 feet lower than usual right now. I have done well in the conservation pool in the fall. It's deeper out there and there are are some 4' or 5' depth changes that can hold fish on the edges. Right now it's about 22' going up to 16' or 17'. I like a lure called a Lucky Strike. Started using them in Canada and buy them there or on their website. It's pretty much an inline spinner with a few beads and a teardrop blade. I put a split shot about 18" up the line, tip it with a nightcrawler or minnow and troll it as slow as I can move the boat. We had some success early in the year but did very poorly this summer. I hope the fall bite improves.


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

Scooter99, thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to the fall bite. I usually fish Erie, but in the fall with the north winds it is hard for me to get on the main lake. I have herd several good things about Findlay Reserviors. 
Are you using any type of planner boards or trolling right off of the boat. How about bottom bouncers there?


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't use planer boards and have had mixed results with bottom bouncers. My son swears by them and uses them all the time. In the early spring and fall, my trolling is as slow as I can go. Thats why I don't do much with crankbaits. I keep it on the bottom and usually hold the rod to feel the bite. I have thought about planers to try to cover more water in May and june when it's a faster troll but early and late in the year I perfer to target exact breaks and depth changes with a ultra slow troll or drift. There are several structural changes that hold fish. 
Since you mentioned the wind, keep in mind that you can count on more wind in the res than on the ground. 10 mph winds on a surface lake will be more like 15 to 20 when you are on an upground reservoir. I was out Friday in what was was supposed to be 10 to 15 mph winds. They were baby whitecaps on the water and I couldn't hold position with my regular anchor. Now that was poor planning on my part because I know better and should have had my big slider anchor with me, but expect a lot more wind than you are used to when you go up there. It can make a slow troll around the edges interesting and frustrating depending on the type of boat you are in.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I saw perch that were pretty impressive yesterday, they were all landed fishing the new res off the floating dock with a slip bobber and red worms, the slip bobber was set at 14 ft deep. he landed them in just 3 hours. he had 35 between two fishermen.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I got in on the end of the fantastic bite last October, thought it might be time to give it a shot this last saturday.....fished from 8:00 am to about 10, and didn't get a single perch, same place,bait, rod, and method that brought me several limits of 9-11" perch last fall. We did get a couple of the pesky spike walleyes, and the one of the tackle busting 5lb catfish. We saw a team fishing off the dock north of the ramp and they were getting some small crappies, but I didn't see them with perch in the morning, HT


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you sure they were crappie? The res is full of 5 to 9 inch white bass this year. The reason I am asking is I haven't seen hardly any crappie this year and am hoping they start up. The bite last year was in cooler water than we are seeing so far. The water is still a little warm, 62 degrees surface temp last time I was out. I'm hoping this week will chill it down another 5 degrees or so. I'm glad to hear they are starting to bite around the floating dock. There is structure there that held fish last year. We fished it from the boat. I spend a half hour there every time I go before I move on and have not had a hit there yet, not even those pesky little white bass.


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

Scooter, thanks for all the info. I am going to try and maybe get to the res this week after work. Try some fishing from the bank on number 2 around the dock. and if its still too windy for Erie maybe get the boat out this weekend. thanks for the PM, This forum will not let me reply to a Pm until I have at least 5 posts.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

These were all caught in findlay saturday. 6 hours of fishing. Friend of mine caught them.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice fish! Are those out of 1 or 2?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Scooter99 said:


> Nice fish! Are those out of 1 or 2?


They are out of 2. North end


----------



## flagcityfisherman (Jun 28, 2009)

Steady bite today on Res. 2. Fished a few hours in the late morning and caught 53 fat ones. A few over ten inches. We had redworms and minnows. Fish fry and Buckeye's game at Tim's this weekend. No need to call just surprise him!


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice catch. how deep of water were you in


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

flagcityfisherman said:


> Steady bite today on Res. 2. Fished a few hours in the late morning and caught 53 fat ones. A few over ten inches. We had redworms and minnows. Fish fry and Buckeye's game at Tim's this weekend. No need to call just surprise him!


Congrats on the catch. Seems like the perch are starting to pick up. Maybe last years catch didn't hurt the res as bad as some may have thought.

Maybe you should post Tims address so i can be there.....lol j/k.


----------



## flagcityfisherman (Jun 28, 2009)

Budd, we were fishing in 22 ft of water. Walker, Tim's preferred addresses are the buoy on Res 2 and northeast of Kelly's Island (weather permitting).


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sat on the dock for awhile today Got 8 perch and two nice walleyes fishing looks pretty good looks like they did not get all of them last year,lots of fatties left.


----------



## flagcityfisherman (Jun 28, 2009)

Appreciate the update Clock! I was wondering if the floating dock was producing anything. Had some great mornings by the dock last year.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

was out there yesterday couldnt seem to find the fish we caught one 10" spike another real nice 11" perch and a nice fat 8" perch and that was it for 4 hours of fishing. fished all over in my boat just couldnt get em goin .


----------



## raydoggy (May 10, 2005)

i really miss no#2...caught alot of cats there....


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Zero perch this morning, 1 12 inch walleye. Hit the bouy, a few spots I have marked out in the conservation pool, and around the floating dock. There are spots in Indian Lake that are only a foot deep now. I'm skeered to take the boat down there, and obviously I'm too stupid to catch a durn perch on the res. I'm about ready to clean the boat up and curl up on the couch until spring. 
Then again, I have quite a few minnows left over from this morning, I might have to float a few of them down the Blanchard this afternoon. I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## luv2phish (May 28, 2010)

Same here Scoot.I took about 2 weeks off of work to fish the res, but the perch mostly had lockjaw. My boating days are about over for the season,better luck next year.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drove out to the res to see if anyone was trying the walleye nitebite. Came upon two couples getting friendly. One of them was right out on the boat dock. It looked like a bunch of equiptment sitting on the dock with no one around. I was a little concerned, thinking maybe someone had fallen in. Started down the dock to check and realized the "equiptment" was moving. lol I got back in the car and my fiancee decided to hit the horn. The other couple came tearing up from the floating fishing dock. I would have thought it was a little chilly for that kind of stuff. I'm getting old.......


----------



## luv2phish (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like some HOT fishing is taking place on that dock! I always seem to miss out.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

At least he's catchin some..lol


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

At least he's catchin some..lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I found a car rock-n- on the east side the other night. Looked a little closer and saw a head in a odd spot.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh,,, and the perch bite SUCKS too.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I drive over to the res pretty frequently. Lately I have noticed a lot more "illegal" activity going on out there at night. Nothing too bad, the kids last night, people parking up top instead of where the rest of us do. About a month ago, there were several teenagers "fishing", but it looked a whole lot more like a big party to me. They had 2 big fire pits roaring, with a few poles in the water to make it look good. The people parking up top tick me off the most. I understand the trucks with trailers and handicapped stickers, thats a long walk for someone with physical problems, but about a week ago there were 2 young guys going out in a boat with thier rig parked next to the chain gate on the south side of the ramp. I don't like walking my fat butt up those stairs anymore than anyone else but I do it because it's the rules. I wonder if the enforcement slows down out there as the weather cools?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I have seen more people doing the "deed" this year than i cared to see. They sure dont seem to mind a boat floating by them or just walking by them. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## yellowperchguy (Aug 11, 2010)

Scooter99 said:


> I drive over to the res pretty frequently. Lately I have noticed a lot more "illegal" activity going on out there at night. Nothing too bad, the kids last night, people parking up top instead of where the rest of us do. About a month ago, there were several teenagers "fishing", but it looked a whole lot more like a big party to me. They had 2 big fire pits roaring, with a few poles in the water to make it look good. The people parking up top tick me off the most. I understand the trucks with trailers and handicapped stickers, thats a long walk for someone with physical problems, but about a week ago there were 2 young guys going out in a boat with thier rig parked next to the chain gate on the south side of the ramp. I don't like walking my fat butt up those stairs anymore than anyone else but I do it because it's the rules. I wonder if the enforcement slows down out there as the weather cools?


sounds like a nice party that i missed out on! lol


----------



## getthenet1702 (Aug 14, 2010)

Went to res. 1 this afternoon. Caught 4 good perch in the first 30 minutes in the water. But, then the wind picked up so much I couldn't keep the anchor down. They were hitting on minnows. Oh well I will be back tomorrow to catch some more.


----------



## coolerfull (Feb 3, 2010)

I've lived in Findlay for the last two years, today is the first time fishing the reservoir (2). A little cool and windy this morning, a buddy and I caught 5 small walleyes, all released, 4 nice perch, kept, and two bluegill, released. A couple of guys were fishing from shore, they were catching some fish also.


----------

